# Where's Reckers?



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Haven't seen or heard from him, and I don't see his name in the roster of members...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

His name is there, the first one, click R then click posts.

You ought to read a little more outside the S forum,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4460


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I dropped Reck an email ... asked him to confirm/deny the rumor that he's run off with Kate Upton!

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

He'd give up Flyers for Kate Upton??? Not Reckers....me maybe, but not him.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I dropped Reck an email ... asked him to confirm/deny the rumor that he's run off with Kate Upton!
> 
> TJ


Like my PM, I am guessing that yours went unanswered too?
I wonder what happened to him?

TJ do you have Jim's email address? (stillakid)
Maybe he could get through to Reckers other half?
I guess he (Jim) doesn't even lurk around here anymore.

Not like Len to not stop in here for this long of a time, I am guessing something (not good) has happened to him.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have not heard back from him via email. I'm concerned, too.

I'll ping Jim.

TJ


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

You guys are getting me worried now. Let's just hope that life caught up with him and he's well, and will return once he has the time to devote to trains again.
Rich


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rich_Trains said:


> You guys are getting me worried now. Let's just hope that life caught up with him and he's well, and will return once he has the time to devote to trains again.
> Rich


It is not like him to not stop in to add something.
He has not logged on since 12/5 last year.

Not like Len not to stop in, especially around the holidays.
I don't think anything pissed him off to leave the site either.

Though I do see that xrunner was banned on the first of December?
And reckers has not been on since the 5th.
If he was mad about this he would have said something, not like reckers to not say what was on his mind.
I don't think he would quit the site without saying something.

I hope I am wrong, but I think something happened to him.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I dropped Reck an email ... asked him to confirm/deny the rumor that he's run off with Kate Upton!
> 
> TJ


If I ran off with Kate Upton - my time would be...ummm...occupied


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> If I ran off with Kate Upton - my time would be...ummm...occupied


clothes shopping?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Was that Reckers I saw waddling 'round in the background on the ice?!? ...

http://www.toofab.com/2013/02/12/video-kate-uptons-antarctic-bikini/



(Hey, Reck ... if you're "out there", do drop us a line and check back in!)

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What's up with this??


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> What's up with this??



I guess it is either top secret or no one knows. 

Stillakid was over on the Blue Royal thread, I asked if he could shed some light on Reckers whereabouts.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> I guess it is either top secret or no one knows.
> 
> Stillakid was over on the Blue Royal thread, I asked if he could shed some light on Reckers whereabouts.


Fair enough. Thanks..


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Still missing in action


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I sent him an email and got no reply.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Ed, I sent him an e-mail also. He hasn't replied. I saw on his Facebook page that his significant other has had some sort of a financial, "windfall," and perhaps they are both taking advantage of it and doing some traveling that they have always wanted to do. This is an "assumption" on my part, and you know what happens when you do that!
Regardless of what's going on, I wish him and his "Lady," only the best!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Ed, I sent him an e-mail also. He hasn't replied. I saw on his Facebook page that his significant other has had some sort of a financial, "windfall," and perhaps they are both taking advantage of it and doing some traveling that they have always wanted to do. This is an "assumption" on my part, and you know what happens when you do that!
> Regardless of what's going on, I wish him and his "Lady," only the best!


Thanks Jim.

I hope that is the case, it's a whole lot better then what I was thinking.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, coming into money is a lot better than the alternatives.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The #1 thing couples do when they win big $$$ in the lottery is get a divorce. Only stating a fact here...

..hope he keeps the Flyers.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Jim.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope that this is what happened with them, 

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/news-national/20130226/US.Recluse_s.Gold.Fortune/?cid=hero_media



Amazing! In his garage in old ammo boxes.... millions! :thumbsup:

ONE RELATIVE!


----------

